# Coyote Hobbies ( Lexington, KY )



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

We have not had a carpet track for almost 3yrs.....until now !!! 

CARPET RACING IS BACK IN LEXINGTON !!!!!!

http://www.coyotehobbies.com/phpbb2/index.php


We would like to welcome everyone back out for some OVAL and Touring Car fun. 


The carpet is 100% down. The drivers stand is complete. The Oval track is 90% complete only thing that remains is to cut the round corners for the ice at the ends of the track. 

The lumber to build the touring car track is here just need to lay it out and screw it together. 

I haven't started anything for the off-road jumps yet but I should be able to complete that next Sunday. Sorry that means we will be delayed another week for the Off-road track. 

Timing and Scoring is complete with the exception of setting up the computer and wiring. 

We will be ready to race oval and touring this week. Bring what ever it is you want to race we will do our best to set up the classes. 

Oval will be Friday night Racing starts at 7:30 pm 

Touring will be Sat. Racing starts at 1:30 pm 

Thanks to everyone that has helped out with the track build. We should have a very fun winter.
_________________
Steve Monroe 
Coyote Hobbies


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Where is the new track located?

How large is the track?

What is the oval run line?

Can you use any traction compound?

What are the race days and times?


----------



## Coyote Hobbies (Nov 4, 2008)

The new track is in the Eastland shopping center. Our weekly program is oval friday nights and touring cars on Sat afternoon. We have a full schedule and info on our forum 

We are running Legends, and 17.5 pan cars as well as the losi late models on the oval. 

Touring is 17.5 and VTA. We are trying to get the World GT class going as well. Competion is really good in the 17.5 class. A few guys that can make the show at the gate.


----------

